# Dripping Spray Force Rig



## Rocky

Hey Guys / another New guy here with a question 
I have an older Spray Force 350 . The unit has been like Gold for Many Years ( '90 )
But now I'am getting a small constant drip of Mud out of the Back of the pump ( Motor side ) when running 
Near the chain coupling

How hard is this to fix ?????


----------



## rhardman

I need to call Spray Force this week anyway.
I'll see if they will come on the site to answer.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky

Got the P M 

Any Info. would be helpfull / Thanks

My Spray force 350 unit is a split tank 
The side that is dripping is the Large side / Used to spray Accoustic out of that side 
Now I only spray texture out of that side so I can get more sacks of wall texture into it


----------



## rhardman

Rocky,

I just spoke with Bryan at Spray Force and sent him an email with the link to your question.

His reply, "Rick, we don't have time to run around internet forums and talk to people. We've been around for a long time and they know how to reach us."

I disgustedly thanked him for his time and promptly hung up the phone.

Maybe he'll still take a look at the email and respond.

Before I hung up he did say it sounded like a rear bearing problem.

(If there's anyone out there thinking of buying a new rig, AST might be worth a call first.)


----------



## Spray Force

*Why give misinformation?*

_


rhardman said:



Rocky,

Click to expand...

_


rhardman said:


> _I just spoke with Bryan at Spray Force and sent him an email with the link to your question._
> _His reply, "Rick, we don't have time to run around internet forums and talk to people. We've been around for a long time and they know how to reach us."_
> _I disgustedly thanked him for his time and promptly hung up the phone._
> _Maybe he'll still take a look at the email and respond._
> _Before I hung up he did say it sounded like a rear bearing problem._


Rick,

I hope this finds all well. 

Thanks for your call to our service center this morning Rick. We have been here at this same phone number (1-800-824-8490) for the past 50 years for our entire customer technical and or service support needs. As a matter of fact, you can still call and speak to Grady Rhoades right now. He has been our service and parts manager for now the past 41 years!

Unfortunately, I am forced to correct you Rick.

Yes, I did speak with you when you called us this morning and yes, you did mention your forum and that I should want to visit your forum. In our short conversation, I did say that I usually don’t find the time to visit and or search out discussion forum/s (I am sure there are many great forums such as this one throughout the internet world). I did say that the guy with our machine can get fast help here (our service center) to any questions that he may have. I also said it sounded like a cartridge bearing that was leaking. This is a very simple thing to fix and that he could get the help he needs by calling us. 

Moreover, I am sorry that you found my answer to not have or in visiting your forum as any kind of indifference to any of our customers’ need/s. 

I am sorry as well (it sounded like) it is your opinion that I should look for ways to uproot sources (discussions) to discuss our customers’ needs when it comes to service and or repairs for them. 

Rick, please continue to fight the “Good Fight”. I am sure that Good Information is the Order Of The Day! 

Further, I would expect that you would not be “disgusted censored" by any help that you seek from and in any of your freshly-newly met industry friends Rick. Your forum looks like it can or does offer some advice that many of us look for throughout our Contracting adventures. 

Keep up the good work. Thank you.

*Warm regard to all,*

*Bryan Thompson,*
*Spray Force MFG*.


----------



## rhardman

Well played Bryan!!! :thumbup:


----------



## cazna

rhardman said:


> Well played Bryan!!! :thumbup:


Well played Rick :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Drywall

Awkward


----------



## Reboman

Rocky said:


> Hey Guys / another New guy here with a question
> I have an older Spray Force 350 . The unit has been like Gold for Many Years ( '90 )
> But now I'am getting a small constant drip of Mud out of the Back of the pump ( Motor side ) when running
> Near the chain coupling
> 
> How hard is this to fix ?????


Hi Rocky 

Spray Force Texture machines have two types of pump set ups. The original style was a pump shaft,seal and two pillow block bearings. The newer style is what they call and Pump Cartridge. It is a pipe with a shaft,seals, and bearings inside it. This is the most common one. 

Now as far as the material leaking from there. Its a seal problem. 99% of the time when the seal goes bad the bearings go bad with it. If it's the old style you need to drop the pump down and remove seal from inside the housing, and most likely the pillow block bearing and replace both of them. If it's the newer style the easest way is to replace the whole cartirdge. Drop the pump down and unscrew the pump cartridge and screw a new one on.

Hope this info helps. I will say if you have had the rig for 20 + years and you havent replaced that part. Sounds like thats one helluva machine. I wouldn't buy anything else. I have repaired texture pumps for over 20 years including Spray Force, Spray King, Xlent, AST,Regent, etc etc. and in my opinion Spray Force is the best. 

Hope this helps, Reboman


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Spray Force said:


> Rick,
> 
> I hope this finds all well.
> 
> Thanks for your call to our service center this morning Rick. We have been here at this same phone number (1-800-824-8490) for the past 50 years for our entire customer technical and or service support needs. As a matter of fact, you can still call and speak to Grady Rhoades right now. He has been our service and parts manager for now the past 41 years!
> 
> Unfortunately, I am forced to correct you Rick.
> 
> Yes, I did speak with you when you called us this morning and yes, you did mention your forum and that I should want to visit your forum. In our short conversation, I did say that I usually don’t find the time to visit and or search out discussion forum/s (I am sure there are many great forums such as this one throughout the internet world). I did say that the guy with our machine can get fast help here (our service center) to any questions that he may have. I also said it sounded like a cartridge bearing that was leaking. This is a very simple thing to fix and that he could get the help he needs by calling us.
> 
> Moreover, I am sorry that you found my answer to not have or in visiting your forum as any kind of indifference to any of our customers’ need/s.
> 
> I am sorry as well (it sounded like) it is your opinion that I should look for ways to uproot sources (discussions) to discuss our customers’ needs when it comes to service and or repairs for them.
> 
> Rick, please continue to fight the “Good Fight”. I am sure that Good Information is the Order Of The Day!
> 
> Further, I would expect that you would not be “disgusted censored" by any help that you seek from and in any of your freshly-newly met industry friends Rick. Your forum looks like it can or does offer some advice that many of us look for throughout our Contracting adventures.
> 
> Keep up the good work. Thank you.
> 
> *Warm regard to all,*
> 
> *Bryan Thompson,*
> *Spray Force MFG*.


I can understand where spray force is coming from, and I know nothing about them. I think if I owned any form of a manufacturing company, the last place I would come to is a discussion forum. You could have a thousand happy customers, but there's always that one who you can never satisfy, and he will bring your name down it written form.

They have a 1-800 number, that's good enough, at least the phone is more personal , un like the world wide web which is open for all to see, and can't be trusted most times. If I were them (spray force) I would make a thread with their phone number and email, and that's it. Thats saying their open for business. then no need to get into pissing matches with people.

Hell, most of us are 2 finger typers on here, why would we want to communicate that way, it's too slow for some of us


----------



## Spray Force

*We help any and all customers who spray texture.*

*2buckcanuck and all Fellow Contractors, 

I do hope this finds all well (by the way, I am a retired thirty year Journeyman and Contracting veteran), Spray Force has had the unique privilege of building the industry leading Spray and Mixing equipment for many decades of business. I am fortunate and grateful to serve as its current President of operations. We appreciate all of those actively engaged in the present most difficult contracting time. It is my hope that you can endure the economic hardships and still enjoy some of the fruits of your good labors.


I am compelled further to be clear; I am not familiar with or associated with Mr. Rick Hardman in any way. Today was the first time that any of us from Spray Force had ever heard from him. Additionally, I have no understanding of what he has endeavored to accomplish by his post or any actions concerning our good company. It will be sufficient to say…. please visit our site www.sprayforce.com or call our well known published phone number 1-800-824-8490 for any of your spray equipment business concerns.

We help all customers who spray texture no matter the equipment they may use. I am certain all of our customers past and present can speak to that.

Further, many of the Awesome Spray Force Staff have happily labored, built and serviced our equipment for the past 40 plus years. 

Candidly, we are privileged to have our staff still employed; serving our customer needs each day. We will continue to answer any and all calls for each of our customers as well as any other manufacturers who have long closed and or ceased their operations. 

Again……
Our toll free number has never changed, it is has been the same published phone number (1-800-824-8490) for around 50 years! 

As mentioned before, you can still call and speak to Grady Rhoades right now. He has been our service and parts manager for now 41 years!

Any and all contractors and or applicators who seek Plastering, Fireproofing and Spray Texture advice will get far more than they might ever expect by calling any one of the Spray Force Support Staff. I wish all well and continue the Good Fight.

We will be here now and long into the future to serve your important needs please don't hesitate to call me at any time from 7:30 am to 4:30 pm Mon-Fri PST
 
Good Day to All.


* 
*Warm regards,*

*Bryan Thompson, President*
*1-800-824-8490*


----------



## rhardman

It's okay Bryan...everything is fine.

I had intended to call you about a completely different matter and couldn't understand why you wouldn't make the effort to call Rocky personally and solve the problem for him? 

Sounds like you had a rough day. 

Hang out for a while and join the community. There's always some back and forth going on and you might have some fun here.

You sound like a contractor alright...quick temper...and probably a big heart!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Reboman

To get back on topic of this thread......

I was wondering if Rocky has already gotten his machine repaired? I would be happy to give you more technical advise if you wish to DYI, or I would be happy to repair your machine for you. As I stated in an earlier post, I have been repairing Spray Rigs for well over 20 years. I see your from Hemet. It's a decent drive here to Van Nuys, but this repair is something that could probably be handled while you waited (or took lunch). I stock 1000's of parts for these machines. My phone number is 818-782-4414. My name is John. Give me a call and let me take care of your needs.


----------



## [email protected]

Bryan and the Spray Force crew has always walked me through every issue I've ever had both with this Custom 350(equal split tank) and my previous 175 single. Yep, it's the rear seal. 

Speaking of my 350 dual....Anybody wanna buy a helluva rig?


----------



## Captain Drywall

i'd love to buy it, cept they dont build houses here no more.


----------



## [email protected]

Yeah, Captain, they quit here too. Looking for a cool bridge to move under myself. LOL


----------



## Captain Drywall

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, Captain, they quit here too. Looking for a cool bridge to move under myself. LOL


 My wife and me live in a back room in her resale store. since the place was origanaly a motel its very livable.


----------



## rhardman

Captain Drywall said:


> My wife and me live in a back room in her resale store. since the place was origanaly a motel its very livable.


In the 80's I lost everything in a divorce and ended up living in a house the church owned while I got back on my feet.


----------



## [email protected]

I was being a bit cheeky before. Things are and gonna stay dicey for some time to come. But, yeah, I've had my own periods where I had to stay in less than five star accommodations. Once had to reside in an old tow truck office during a bitter winter til I could coin up and get a place. Cooked with a microwave and had no fridge. It was cold enough not to need one. The shower was open to the service bay(brrrrrr) but I got though it.


----------



## KanTech

rhardman said:


> Rocky,
> 
> I just spoke with Bryan at Spray Force and sent him an email with the link to your question.
> 
> His reply, "Rick, we don't have time to run around internet forums and talk to people. We've been around for a long time and they know how to reach us."
> 
> I disgustedly thanked him for his time and promptly hung up the phone.
> 
> Maybe he'll still take a look at the email and respond.
> 
> Before I hung up he did say it sounded like a rear bearing problem.
> 
> (If there's anyone out there thinking of buying a new rig, AST might be worth a call first.)


Hi my name is Derek and I am an onsite mobile technician. I work on these texture spray rigs all the time and the problem you describe is really quite common. Between the material auger style pump and the hydraulic motor is a tube with a square shaft approximately 6" long (dog bone) there are bearings inside this tube at both ends and seals that commonly fail. You need to remove this tube and replace one or both seals or replace the whole assembly. If you need more info you may contact me at [email protected]


----------

